# Hand Planer blade compatibility



## jbugj (Sep 18, 2015)

I am trying to determine the compatibility of blades of other brands for use in a Porter-Cable PC60THP. Is there a standard, or maybe a lot of these tools of different brands made by the same company?

I was looking at Bosch PA1202 blades as one replacement for this. My blades are the thin, double edged blade with a groove running the length, 3 1/4 inch.

Anybody with some knowledge in interchanging these blades?


----------



## Popsnsons (Oct 1, 2012)

I just bought the same unit. I'm interested in knowing if you found an answer to your question regarding the blades.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*probably these will work ...*

http://www.amazon.com/POWERTEC-Blad...455775909&sr=8-2&keywords=power+planer+blades


----------

